# GRUDZIADZ OPEN 2010



## antros (Mar 27, 2010)

You are welcome!


----------



## antros (Apr 27, 2010)

*relation*

Video Relation from GO10 (sq-1: 12.5 etc.)




other stuff:
http://antros.ovh.org/cubing/go10/index.php?go=5


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 27, 2010)

Wait, was that 12.50 scrambled right? How did Piotr not get the WR on it?


----------



## antros (Apr 27, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Wait, was that 12.50 scrambled right? How did Piotr not get the WR on it?


 Piotr had bad scrambled sq1


----------



## KwS Pall (Apr 27, 2010)

Scramble: (6,-4) (0,-3) (4,1) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (2,3) (-5,4) (-1,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,4) (3,2) (-3,0) (-3,0) (4,0) (-4,3) 
Solve: (0,3) (-5,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (-1,-1) (4,1) (-3,5) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,-3) (5,-2)

Soo yes, it was scrambled right for me, not for Piotr


----------



## TMOY (Apr 27, 2010)

I got 13.94 full-step (didn't get the EP skip, got adj-adj instead) on it. Nice scramble 
Didn't the scrambler notice that he was scrambling wrong ?


----------



## blade740 (Apr 28, 2010)

8.46... 

Got T/solved for permutation. Optimal full permutation, but I don't consider that lucky. The cubeshape kinda was, though.

Oh, also, why were there 2 rounds of square-1?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 28, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Oh, also, why were there 2 rounds of square-1?



I'm wondering that too. Even under the old regulations this shouldn't have been allowed....


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 28, 2010)

Bryan said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, also, why were there 2 rounds of square-1?
> ...



Oh shoot. I thought I fixed that already. Three competitors are missing from the first round, my bad.

EDIT: Ah, right. I put the missing competitors in with competition ID "GrudziazOpen2010".


----------



## plechoss (Apr 28, 2010)

TMOY said:


> Didn't the scrambler notice that he was scrambling wrong ?


The scrambles were printed in black and white. The shape was ok but not the permutation 
oh, and here are my videos


----------

